
Fedora 25: Wayland vs. Xorg - severine
http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/fedora-25-wayland-vs-xorg.html
======
digi_owl
> And you see, that's part of the problem. Stuff should not be designed to be
> easier to developer or maintain. That can be a beneficial by-product
> provided all other customer requirements are met. But if they are not, then
> it does not matter how hard or simple it is for programmers to hammer code.
> That's their job. The whole purpose of technology is to support the end
> state - in this case, a seamless and smooth user experience.

Sadly that horse is long gone. After the XFree86 fork Xorg decided to split
the X11 code into 1001 sub-projects. Yes, it had some benefits, like being
able to add/replace drivers without compiling the whole of X11.

But one benefit from the XFree86 "monolith" was that one could do configure
and compile dance once, and get a working X11. Now i have to find just the
right piece of everything to get it compiled. And if i complain about it i am
likely to be told that i should not compile it myself but use one of the major
precompiled distros.

Never mind that with the move to DRI/DRM if there is too large a mismatch
between kernel and X11 driver the kernel panics.

Frankly the whole Wayland vs X11 thing is a distraction. The real problem is
that the DEs, Gnome in particular, has gotten too much say in what happens to
the lower layers. And all in the name of eyecandy and "UX".

Build something stable and they will come. Polish a turd and they will smell
the stink and stay far far away.

